# the land just south of gf



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i was wondering if any of you guys know what im talking about... going north on the interstate to gf just opff the highway where there is that corner in the trees and there are like hundreds of deer there everytime... i was wondering if any of you have hunted that land? and if so do you have to pay to hunt it or is the landowner nice?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Shhhhhhhhh.... :roll:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Its a wildlife refuge owned by the Central Valley School I believe. But I do know that it is a wildlife refuge.


----------

